# Kayak Keeper nets? Any ideas?



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

When I used to bank fish I had a very long keeper net that I put my catch in then at the end of the day made the decision to keep or release the fish. Being on the move in a kayak poses some challeges but you are a clever lot here and no dobt have some nets etc that work! Any posts & pics appreciated.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

How about the little collapsible mesh nets that hang over the side of a stink boat?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate the ideas great but unfortunately for us QLDers its a no no , just too many sharks


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

because i'm pretty short i have one of those coles zippered freezer bags occy strapped in the footwell. i freeze plastic cups of water then put the ice in snap lock bags so it doesn't leak, keeps em nice and cold. before that i had a net one i hung over the side, the fish stayed alive but used to pull to that side when i was paddling, which was annoying.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been using a green keeper net available from most tackle shops.
I've never had a problem except for when I had it a bit too full and a couple of whiting wrapped it around the rudder.


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

I've got the standard issue keeper net that I hang over the side which is fine when I'm stopped to fish but as soon as I start paddling it makes heaps of drag.If Im not going far I'll just lift it up onto the yak and tell to fish to hold his breath until I can put it over again.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

I dont really like the idea of a "burley bag" hanging off the side of the yak because I like to bleed most of the fish I catch if I'm going to eat them, I wouldnt want a noah trying to tear it off the yak.

I like the big hatches in the front of my yaks for storing fish in, the smell of my yak once you open the hatches isnt the best tho  but hopefully I've fixed that problem with the window washers bucket that fits snugly in the front hatch (thanks Leigh)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVfKrRsAADLfgAASVPfRGjEEAAo/7/+wMADyUEoIiMAmjEagGgMynkGoyEZqJpkehND0gA0GgwBpoaNGIyAaADQxYVPfQxR5cWQliDi7xlYDF0HmeJ+kA8kM1GyBXtD1zNR2YdJLX/SiuGnFA1rKUPdFj+nBw3zwRipSKgMM7VvL994FkS8ZNNP5SRCTAYwQfkg6mK6bY0FTKkwzluefDaPVFKJqCaoTW1pJr9WsIijCwS6eNmBvzqhupQRmJULgDT44qrK1T5BrkXg4gZLB1kjWhosFVGEORrdvIfsch4UDdf+moUzlndS9kr50i5cGenjWKxufinRxys+JEaWVsg6PikMZddhrecg5ri89yxq8C7kinChIK+VWjYA=


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> mate the ideas great but unfortunately for us QLDers its a no no , just too many sharks


Same for Tassie, it's case of deciding straight away down here, it ain't worth tempting fate.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I reckon you are asking for trouble Squizz.

I've been fishing in my canadian canoe off Portsea and had a huge seal get very friendly....tooo bloody friendly. Thought it might decide to get on board at one point.

If a keeper net had of been firmly tied on......

  

It's just one more thing to worry about. Worry takes the edge off the day out.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm still looking for a better way to store fish and keep them fresh, (I'm using a soft cooler bag) I enjoy eating fish but hate to keep them if they could spoil. I wonder if a few of us could get some of those deck bags made, that might reduce the cost. I'm happy to chase this up if anyone is interested. Doug from the USA said they're available over there but they're not cheap. Any ideas?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Those bags from the US do look good, but you're right, they aren't available here. I've asked quite a few distributors here, and they all say the same thing. Can order it (from US) for you, but won't stock them. Ends up costing the same as ordering it yourself.

I'd be interested in an Aus made one. I'm also trialing a cooler bag. Doesn't look good at this stage.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JD said:


> I'm still looking for a better way to store fish and keep them fresh, (I'm using a soft cooler bag) I enjoy eating fish but hate to keep them if they could spoil. I wonder if a few of us could get some of those deck bags made, that might reduce the cost. I'm happy to chase this up if anyone is interested. Doug from the USA said they're available over there but they're not cheap. Any ideas?


I'm sure Phoenix could provide you with a quote to make one up


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

wat about a mini kayak...with a hatch for fish & other stuff. A trailer for the kayak, hook it onto your anchor trolley, fill it with bait beer and any fish u catch. a floating kayak shape kayak would have bugger all drag and if towed close enough shouldnt interfere with any trolled lure. Maybe a project to make 20 to 30 of these could be in order? wat do u all think


----------

